# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Ablehnung Kostenübernahme PSMA PET-CT

## wesoj55

Hallo zusammen,

auf Anraten meines Urologen und Professor Semjonow ( Uni Münster ) sollte bei mir wegen steigenden PSA Werten ein erneutes PSMA PET-CT gemacht werden.

Meine Krankenkasse lehnt nun die Kostenübernahme ab, obwohl das erste CT ohne Nachfragen bezahlt wurde.

Ich werde nun Widerspruch einlegen.

Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal einen Widerspruch erfolgreich durch bekommen ?

Wenn ja,mit welcher Begründung hat das geklappt ?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gerne auch per PN.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Das wurde ungeschickt angefangen. Vergesse den Widerspruch. Setze dich mit deiner Wunschklinik in Verbindung und frage nach was die benötigen.
So läuft es problemlos: Dein Arzt überweist dich stationär in die Nuklermedizin. Die wissen bereits, das du kommst und was du willst. Stationär darf ein Krankenhaus machen was sie für nötig halten, also auch ein PSMA CT. Ohne das die Krankenkasse vorher zustimmen muß.

gruß

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

Werner, das ist wohl nur teilweise richtig, was du schreibst (!?)
Ich hatte einen Orange Einweisungsschein, für die stationäre Aufnahme.
Wenn es kein Notfall ist, muss es wohl bei der KV beantragt werden.
Mein PET wurde von der AOK abgelehnt.

Jürgen, ich kann dir helfen.
Leider habe ich die Paragrafen, die zum Erfolg führen könnten zu Hause in Deutschland.
Ich befinde mich bis Dezember in Spanien.
Gerne stelle ich diese bearbeitet Daten, ohne Namen,  später hier ein.

Das Widerspruchsverfahren hat so seine Tücken.
Ich hatte insgesamt 3, weil ich auch noch gegen den Ausschuss Widerspruch eingelegt hatte.
Erst danach durfte ich Klagen.

Ich habe eine Kanzlei beauftragt.
Wenn du es selber machst kostet es kaum Geld.
Google.de kann dir dabei eine Hilfe sein.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Hartmut,

danke für deinen Beitrag.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du deine Daten bzw. die Paragraphen hier einstellen würdest. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall gegen eine weitere Ablehnung vorgehen. Soll sich meine Rechtsschutzversicherung doch mal einbringen.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## Hermes_53

@Hartmut: Bist Du noch in Spanien oder schon in Katalonien?

@Jürgen: Wenn Du sie schon hast, rufe die Rechtsschutz an und suche nach einem Fachanwalt Sozialrecht. 

Gleichzeitig achtest Du auf evtl Fristen für den Widerspruch gegen die Krankenkasse. Um diese einzuhalten, würde ich den Widerspruch laienhaft(!) mit §2, Abs.1, SGB V begründen. Der letzte Satz heißt: "Qualität und Wirksamkeit der Leistungen haben dem allgemein anerkannten  Stand der medizinischen Erkenntnisse zu entsprechen und den  medizinischen Fortschritt zu berücksichtigen."
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/sgb_5/

Wenn Dir die Rechtsschutz früh genug grünes Licht gibt, gehst Du vor dem Widerspruch zum Rechtsanwalt. Die können das besser. 

"Leider" konnte ich das Verfahren nicht durchziehen. Meine tk hat für dieses PET einen Exklusivvertrag mit dem DTZ in Berlin. Dort rechnen sie das ab. 

Gruß, hermes

----------


## W.Rellok

Zur Frage der Kostenübernahme noch einmal mein Hinweis auf das Deutsche Ärzteblatt Nr. 44 hier.

Die Urologen Kollegen aus NRW wollen den MDK einbinden in das Verfahren:




> Es handelt sich gleichwohl nach wie vor um individuelle Heilversuche, die Gesetzlichen Krankenkassen übernehmen die Kosten nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen. Hier liegen die Fallstricke für die Kliniken verborgen, die diese Bestrahlung vornehmen. Wenn die Patienten vorab bei ihrer Krankenkasse nachfragen, ob solch eine Behandlung bezahlt würde, so antworten diese mit dem Standardsatz, dass alles, was medizinisch notwendig ist, auch bezahlt wird, erklärt Essler. Denn auch für noch nicht zugelassene Verfahren macht dies das sogenannte Nikolausurteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes von 2005 möglich (Aktenzeichen 1 BvR 347/98): Hiernach gilt, dass eine Behandlung einem gesetzlich Krankenversicherten nicht vorenthalten werden darf, wenn eine nicht ganz entfernt liegende Aussicht auf Heilung oder auf eine spürbare positive Einwirkung auf den Krankheitsverlauf besteht. Dieses Kriterium erfüllt die Ligandentherapie, allerdings gibt es noch eine weitere conditio sine qua non. Es muss nämlich ein Punkt erreicht sein, an dem eine anerkannte, dem medizinischen Standard entsprechende Behandlung nicht zur Verfügung steht, oder der Patient mit anderen Worten austherapiert ist.





> Aber wann dies der Fall ist bei einem mCRPCA, darüber kommt es mitunter zum Streit. Denn es komme immer wieder vor, dass der Medizinische Dienst der Krankenkassen (MDK) nach einer Ligandentherapie und nachdem diese auch zunächst beglichen wurde, befindet, es seien zuvor nicht alle anderen zugelassenen Therapien ausgereizt worden, so Essler.





> Aufwendige Papierkriege zur Finanzierung
> Dann fordert der Kostenträger das Geld zurück oder eine Begründung, warum die sonst übliche Sequenz nicht eingehalten worden ist. Dies endet im besten Fall mit einem aufwendigen Papierkrieg für die beteiligten Ärzte, der zuviel wertvolle ärztliche Arbeitskraft bindet, im schlimmsten Fall mit einem Prozess. Typischerweise beziehen sich diese Auseinandersetzungen auf Fälle, in denen zum Beispiel die Lutetium177-PSMA-Radioligandentherapie vorgenommen wurde, obwohl zuvor keine Chemotherapie erfolgt war.Denn wenn die Hormontherapie ausgeschöpft ist, gibt es noch die Option, den Androgensynthesehemmer Arbirateron und das vielfältig den Androgenrezeptor blockierende Enzalutamid einzusetzen oder schließlich die einer Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel und Carbazitaxel. Nun gibt es ältere Patienten in einem so schlechten Allgemeinzustand, dass sie selbst sich keine Chemotherapie mehr antun möchten und man als Arzt guten Gewissens auch kaum dazu raten könnte, gibt Essler zu bedenken. Infolge der Ligandentherapie müssen die Patienten keine Nebenwirkungen wie Haarausfall oder Übelkeit befürchten.Er hält eine solche Entscheidung für ausreichend gesichert, wenn sich ein interdisziplinäres Tumorboard in einer Klinik darauf verständigt hat. Damit die Kostenübernahme nicht ständig zu einem Vabanquespiel für die nuklearmedizinischen Abteilungen wird, hat ein Verbund aus Universitätskliniken in Nordrhein-Westfalen (Aachen, Bonn, Köln, Essen und Münster) daher eine verbindliche Kriterienliste für die Indikation entwickelt (_Kasten 1_). Unter Federführung von Essler wurde diese dem Kompetenz-Centrum Onkologie (KCO) beim MDK Nordrhein als eine Art gemeinsame Basis vorgeschlagen, um künftige Streitigkeiten zu vermeiden. Sie könnte zudem bundesweit als Richtschnur gelten.


Winfried

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Hallo,
> Das wurde ungeschickt angefangen. Vergesse den Widerspruch. Setze dich mit deiner Wunschklinik in Verbindung und frage nach was die benötigen.
> So läuft es problemlos: Dein Arzt überweist dich stationär in die Nuklermedizin. Die wissen bereits, das du kommst und was du willst. Stationär darf ein Krankenhaus machen was sie für nötig halten, also auch ein PSMA CT. Ohne das die Krankenkasse vorher zustimmen muß.
> 
> gruß


da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, den Weg kennt der MDK mittlerweile ziemlich gut, erste Kliniken sind bereits auf den Kosten sitzen geblieben und vorsichtig geworden, denn es darf nicht machen was es für nötig hält sondern  was medizinisch notwendig ist. Richtig kist wenn das KH sich darauf einlässt, dann ist der Patient außen vor, nicht ersetzte Kosten bleiben beim KH hängen.

----------


## Hermes_53

Also, ohne anwaltliche Beratung würde ich mich beim Widerspruch erst mal nicht auf das Nikolausurteil beziehen, besonders weil die von Winfried so elegant formulierte "Bedingung, ohne die nichts geht": "Es muss nämlich  ein Punkt erreicht sein, an dem eine „anerkannte, dem medizinischen  Standard entsprechende Behandlung nicht zur Verfügung steht“, oder der  Patient mit anderen Worten austherapiert ist." 
hier nicht erfüllt ist. Ich nehme an, dem Jürgen geht's gut, und er hat nach der Schlachtordnung noch viele Waffen verfügbar.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Wolfgang,

in Katalonien war nichts los.
Die einheimischen sagen, eher spaltet sich Bayern oder Sachsen von Deutschland, wegen der Sprachbarrieren ab.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Leider übernimmt die Rechtschutzversicherung oft  nicht die Kosten für die Vorverhandlungen in einer Sozialrechtssache. Die können dann schon mal knapp 400,00 Euro betragen.
Ich habe eine Deckungszusage ab Klageerhebung erhalten. Alles was nun noch kommt (Gutachten oder Widerspruch) ist versichert.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## wesoj55

Habe heute den schriftlichen Befund erhalten.

Ich kann zwar nicht alles verstehen, aber soviel habe ich erkannt.

Es gibt ein PSMA exprimierendes Lokalrezidiv innerhalb der ehemaligen Prostataloge sowie paraaortale sowie parailiale Lymphknotenmetastasen mit vermehrter PSMA Expression. Nachweis mehrerer ossäirer Nuklidanreicherungen im Bereich des Sternoklavikulargelenkes beidseitig, einzelner Rippen und im Bereich der Hinterkante vom LWK3 sowie LWK5. Der Rest ist für mich fachchinesich. Vielleicht kann mir nun einer etwas zu einer evtl. weiteren Therapie erklären.

DANKE !!!!

LG
Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es gibt ein PSMA exprimierendes Lokalrezidiv innerhalb der ehemaligen Prostataloge sowie paraaortale sowie parailiakale Lymphknotenmetastasen mit vermehrter PSMA Expression. Nachweis mehrerer ossärer Nuklidanreicherungen im Bereich des Sternoklavikulargelenkes beidseitig, einzelner Rippen und im Bereich der Hinterkante vom LWK3 sowie LWK5.




Lieber Jürgen

Das ist kein guter Befund:
Du hast weit gestreute Metastasen in Lymphknoten und im Skelett.
Lokale Therapien, also OP oder gezielte Bestrahlung kommen somit
kaum mehr in Frage, ausser mal eine Bestrahlung zur lokalen Schmerzkontrolle.
Es bedarf nun systemischer Therapien, also Therapien, die im ganzen Körper wirken.


Solche systemischen Therapien gibt es verschiedene:

 Die Androgendeprivation (ADT) samt Zweitlinientherapien mit Xtandi und Zytiga

 Chemotherapien, insbesondere Docetaxel und Cabacitaxel

 Nukleare Therapien:
Alpharadin (Xofigo) gegen Knochenmetastasen und
PSMA-Lu177 gegen Lymphknoten und Knochenmetastasen

Diese Aufstellung ist nicht vollständig. Sie gibt in Etwa die Abfolge der 
Therapien wieder, wie sie üblicherweise angewendet wird, wobei die
nuklearen Therapien erst grad in den letzten Jahren dazugekommen sind.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Also bei mir lief es wie beschrieben ab. April 2017. Das Krankenhaus sagte mir, was auf der Einweisung stehen soll. Alle gesetzlichen Kassen machten bis dahin keine Schwierigkeiten. Es war problemlos.

gruss

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo,
> Also bei mir lief es wie beschrieben ab. April 2017. Das Krankenhaus sagte mir, was auf der Einweisung stehen soll. Alle gesetzlichen Kassen machten bis dahin keine Schwierigkeiten. Es war problemlos.
> gruss


hast du mehrere kassen, oder woher weisst du das?
nur von der uNI oder anderen kliniken?
na ja, lassen wir es einmal so stehen.
vielleicht hilft es anderen . . .
trotz meiner "einweisung" klappte das bei mir und offensichtlich auch bei jürgen nicht.

Lieber Jürgen, 
Konrad hat dir die Diagnose erklärt. 
Mache das Beste daraus.
Mein Gedanke wäre in deinem Fall, es hätte schlimmer kommen können.
Lass nun bloß nicht den Kopf hängen (mögen einige nicht hören, wenn ich das schreibe).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## wesoj55

Danke für eure Stellungsnahmen. Meinen Kopf werde ich sicherlich nicht hängen lassen. Irgendwie war es ja auch zu erwarten, doch wenn du es dann schwarz auf weiß hast, sieht es doch im Moment etwas anders aus.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## Hartmut S

. . . . im Moment, - nur im Moment, lieber Jürgen.
Wir haben da ja zusammen alle viel durchmachen müssen.
Die Diagnosen hören sich im ersten Moment immer schlimm an, aber wir wissen ja, dass das, wenn alles auseinander gepflückt ist, nicht so schlimm ist, wie es sich anhört, oder liest.
Dein Arzt und dieses Forum werden dir eine Hilfe sein.
Schau hier noch einmal rein:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf
manchmal beruhigt es, oder es lähmt dich.
Beim Letzteren frage aber noch mal nach.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Jürgen,

diesen Befund hätte ich bei einem Gleason 7 und nach einer Salvage-Bestrahlung nicht erwartet. Wie Konrad schrieb, musst Du jetzt wohl mit der Hormontherapie beginnen. Wenn ich selbst diesen Befund bekommen hätte, würde ich versuchen die von Konrad erwähnte PSMA-Lu177 Therapie möglichst bald zu machen und solange suchen bis ich einen Arzt dafür gefunden habe. Siehe dazu auch diesen Thread. Denn ich finde es besser, wenn diese Metastasen mit einem PSMA PET/CT nicht mehr zu sehen sind.

Georg

----------


## Hermes_53

> Hallo,
> Also bei mir lief es wie beschrieben ab. April 2017. Das Krankenhaus sagte mir, was auf der Einweisung stehen soll. Alle gesetzlichen Kassen machten bis dahin keine Schwierigkeiten. Es war problemlos.
> 
> gruss


Bei uns im städt. Klinikum ging das einige Jahre so wie Du schreibst. 

Neulich im September stand das bei mir wieder an. Wie vorher telefonierte und fragte, ob der Trick noch machbar ist. Und siehe da: Schluss mit lustig. In einem dennoch heiteren Telefonat erklärte man mir, dass alle Ersatzkassen sehr gut gepflegtes hochdeutsch mir der Klinik sprachen mit eindeutigem Ergebnis. 

Es stimmt schon, was Hartmut schreibt. 

Also bitte immer vorher freundlich bei der Klinik der Wahl anfragen, ob das so abgerechnet wird. Wenn man nicht mir einem Anspruchsdünkel dort anklopft, brennt auch nichts an. 

Dem Jürgen alles Gute. Auch ich stieg im Oktober/November ab von der Liga der direkten Metastasentherapie in die systemische Therapie. Das ist hochdoof, weil die Nebenwirkungen stark werden. Da müssen wir jetzt auch im Sinne unserer Familie durch. Einfach davon machen iss da nich!

Gruß Hermes
(ja ich weiß, ich bin der, der per Paketservice die Toten in den Hades...)

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier mal einen Link zu dem kpl. Befund eingestellt.

Wäre nett, wenn sich das jemand einmal anschaut und mir evtl. erklärt, wie und was nun kommt.

Danke.

LG
Jürgen

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ubonrzk862r6aiw/PET%20CT%2008.11.2017%20ohne%20Namen.pdf?dl=0

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe Deinen Beitrag gestern schon gelesen, aber nichts geschrieben. Ich war ganz schön "platt". Da schließe ich mich der Aussage von Georg an. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie sich bei PSA von 2,.... so viele sichtbare Metastasen gebildet haben können. Ich hoffe nur, dass die ADT (oder AHT), worum Du nun sicher nicht herumkommen wirst, lange wirksam sein wird.

Und frag nochmal nach, ob der Bericht der Uni wirklich zu Dir gehört...

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Jürgen

Ich spar mir das Klein-Klein der einzelnen Punkte und hab mal den letzten Abschnitt, 
die Beurteilung, als Bild ausgekoppelt:


Klar ist, dass Du ein Lokalrezidiv hast und Metastasen in Lymphknoten längs der Aorta
und den Illiakae, also den Hauptschlagadern unterhalb der Aortengabelung.
Diese typischen Läsionen sind sowohl im PET als Anreicherungen sichtbar, 
als auch im CT zu sehen, haben also bereits eine gewisse Grösse erreicht und
bedürfen wohl bald mal der Therapie. 


Der Nuklearmediziner hält sich demgegenüber zurück bezüglich der folgenden Anreicherungen,
da diese im CT nicht nachweisbar sind. Vorgeschlagen ist hier eine Verlaufskontrolle,
also ein weiteres PET/CT, wenn das PSA dereinst deutlich angestiegen sein sollte:

Die Anreicherungen in Lymphknoten der Achselhöhle und des Brustraumes finden
im CT kein Korrelat, weswegen hier nur ein Verdacht vorliege (wie sonst soll
PSMA in Lymphknoten kommen?)

Dasselbe gilt für die schwachen Anreicherungen im Skelett.

Auch die schon bekannte, wohl benigne Läsion im Rechten Oberschenkelkopf weist eine 
leichte PSMA-Anreicherung auf, die aber im CT keine Veränderung hervorgerufen hat.


Jetzt kommt die Frage nach der Therapie, die nun etwas differenzierter betrachtet
werden sollte, als ich das oben tat:

Falls es möglich wäre, alle parailliakalen und paraaortalen Knoten lokal zu behandeln,
 - was ich für unwahrscheinlich halte - könnte man vielleicht eine systemische Therapie 
aufschieben wollen. Es könnte also durchaus hilfreich sein, je einen spezialisierten 
Chirurgen und einen Strahlentherapeuten zu befragen.

Andererseits würde eine baldige Systemtherapie nicht nur diese Läsionen ausbremsen, 
sondern auch all jene, die derzeit nur zur Kontrolle empfohlen werden.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,
je mehr ich lese und versuche das ganze zu verstehen desto verwirrter bin ich. Wie kann es sein dass trotz Bestrahlung nach Op doch ein Lokalrezidiv und dazu so viele Metastasen vorliegen? War die Bestrahlung total für die Katz?

----------


## Hvielemi

> War die Bestrahlung total für die Katz?


Nein, liebe Daniela, nicht total für die Katz.
Die Bestrahlung wird das Lokalrezidiv und die im bestrahlten Bereich liegenden Metastasen
in ihrer Entwicklung zurückgeworfen haben. Dies bedeutet wohl einen Zeitgewinn 
bis zur nächsten Therapie, und vielleicht auch einen Gewinn an OS.

Metastasen sind nun mal schon lange vor ihrer Entdeckung angelegt, es könnte aber auch sein, 
dass eine solche Therapie einen anderen Patienten heilt, weshalb einmal mehr gilt:

"Hinterher weiss man mehr!"


Auch LG und schönen Sonntag,
Konrad

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Daniela, 

ergänzend zu Konrad. Mir sagte man beim vorletzten Mal, die Prostataloge leuchtet auch, weil Urin in der Blase den Tracer ebenso anlockt. Beim letzten Mal sagte mir ein anderer Radiologe, die Blase ist dunkel, also war sie leer UND es gibt kein Lokalrezidiv. Zwei unabhängige Aussagen, die sich bestätigen. 

Im vorliegenden Fall denke ich mal, für die aktuelle Therapieentscheidung ist es unerheblich, ob das Lokalrezidiv eine falsch positive Diagnose sein kann. Die anderen Metastasen sind weit genug im Körper verteilt. 

Gruß, Hermes

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Daniela,

wenn man nur die Prostataloge ohne Lymphabflusswege nach einer Operation bestrahlt, so hofft man, dass es noch keine Metastasen gibt und dass die nach der Operation in der Prostataloge verbliebenen Tumorreste mit der Bestrahlung erledigt werden. Sind doch schon Metastasen da, so bringt die alleinige Bestrahlung der Prostataloge allenfalls einen Teilerfolg. Ob dieser Teilerfolg insgesamt etwas "bringt" ist unklar.

Bei Jürgen hat die Bestrahlung nicht ausgereicht um alle Tumorreste vollständig zu zerstören und langsam ist wieder ein kleiner Tumorherd in der Prostataloge herangewachsen. Die Metastasen waren als unsichtbare Mikrometastasen schon zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung da oder haben sich ausgehend von einem vorhandenen Tumorherd neu gebildet.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

> Falls es möglich wäre, alle parailliakalen und paraaortalen Knoten lokal zu behandeln, - was ich für unwahrscheinlich halte - könnte man vielleicht eine systemische Therapie aufschieben wollen.


Ich bin ja ein Anhänger lokaler Therapien, aber hier habe ich keine Hoffnung. Die Ärzte sind nur für lokale Therapien zu gewinnen, wenn man zumindest hoffen kann, dass für eine Weile keine neuen Tumorherde auftreten. Wenn im PSMA PET/CT bereits auf mögliche neue Tumorherde hingewiesen wird, dann wird eine lokale Therapie nach meiner Erfahrung abgelehnt.

Man muss also mit Hormontherapie beginnen. Jürgen wird sicher von allen seinen Ärzten davon abgeraten, eine Lu177 Therapie zu machen. Was ich als einzige Alternative noch sehe. 

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Ohje, das ist alles so komplex, dass man wirklich nicht weiss was zu tun ist. Wir haben Dienstag den Urotermin. Da bin ich gespannt was er jetzt vorschlägt (Psa 0,25, VZ 4 Monate, Op 6/15, Psa blieb nach Op 2x kleiner 0,01, Anstiegbeginn war 10 Monate nach Op-mit 3 positiven LK). Starker Harndrang, Verwachsungen nach Lymfozele, Sepsis...grosse Bedenken bzgl Salvagebestrahlung zumal der Uro und auch Strahlenarzt zum abwarten raten. Mal sehen wie lange wir warten ubd wann das PSMA/Pet Ct gemacht wird. Ich melde mich Dienstag im eigenen Thread.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Daniela,

vom 5.06.17 bis 2.10.17 waren es aber 7 Monate VZ.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Stimmt aber die 4 Monate kommen schon am öftesten. Ich hab auch probiert einige Messungen auszulassen (also als hätten wir nicht gemessen) und diese 4 Monate kommen am öftesten raus. Schneller war es nicht. Ich bin wirklich gespannt was der Prof für einen Vorschlag hat. Bis jetzt hiess es, wir machen uns unnötig verrückt...schon nicht einfach das ganze, und ja, ich gebe es zu, ich bin diejenige die sich so verrückt macht.

Übrigens, du hast absolut recht-es kommen unterschiedliche VZ raus, das verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich. Wir haben oft gemessen und ich versuchte unterschiedliche Werte auszulassen, und es kam jedesmal eine andere VZ raus.

----------


## daniela3

Jetzt vielleicht eine dumme Frage. Das Lokalrezidiv wird man (im vorbestrahlen Gebiet) wohl nicht mehr bestrahlen können, oder? 
Wäre es ohne die Logenbestrahlung nach der Op doch jetzt möglich?

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Daniela,

"...grosse Bedenken bzgl Salvagebestrahlung.." Wenn die Salvagebestrahlung keine Option ist, dann gibt es keinen Grund sich verrückt zu machen, man kann nur abwarten bis etwas mit dem PSMA PET/CT sichtbar wird.

Wurde der PSA Wert immer im gleichen Labor gemessen? Ich habe bei mir Abweichungen von 0,3 ng/ml zwischen den Laboren festgestellt, das waren ca. 10%. Außerdem zeichnet die Natur nicht immer eine schöne, gerade Kurve.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Stimmt aber die 4 Monate kommen schon am öftesten.


Lass dich von abweichenden VZ nicht beunruhigen, liebe Daniela.
Du brauchst gar nicht rechnen. Guck einfach auf die myprostate-Grafik:
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=637&page=graphic

Da siehst Du, dass die Abweichungen von der Geraden nur Wackler sind,
bedingt wohl durch Tagesform von Patient und Labor.
Auch wenn Du auf die letzte Spalte der PSA-VZ-Tabelle guckst, die jeweils
über 8 Messperioden mittelt, kommen konstant um 0.4 Jahre raus, was
fast 5 Monaten entspricht.

Für eine Prognose könnt ihr in der Grafik eine Gerade in den Anstieg legen.
Die stellt dann die gemittelte VZ dar. Rechnerisch sind das etwa 146 Tage.


Konrad


Nachtrag:
Ob vorbestrahlte Bereiche noch einmal bestrahlt werden können, hängt 
von der Dosis der Vorbestrahlung ab, und auch von der Präzision der
Bestrahlung. Mit stereotaktischen Methoden wird mehr möglich sein,
als mit 3D oder IMRT.

----------


## daniela3

Ja, Georg-gleiches Labor bei uns um die Ecke, morgens um 9.

Danke Konrad für die präzise Info was die Verdoppellung angeht.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Daniela,

"Wäre es ohne die Logenbestrahlung nach der Op doch jetzt möglich?" 
Ein noch nicht bestrahltes Gebiet kann man immer bestrahlen. Allerdings ist die Dosis einer IMRT Bestrahlung oft nicht ausreichend für eine sichtbare Metastase. Daher bestrahlt man möglichst früh "auf Verdacht". Ansonsten wendet man HDR Brachytherapie bzw. -bestrahlung an oder SBRT/CyberKnife. Damit kann man sichtbare Metastasen zerstören. Wenn allerdings zusätzliche, nicht sichtbare Metastasen noch da sind, muss man mit einer weiteren Bestrahlung warten, bis diese zu sichtbarer Größe gewachsen sind.

"Das Lokalrezidiv wird man (im vorbestrahlen Gebiet) wohl nicht mehr bestrahlen können, oder?" 
Doch, mit HDR-Brachytherapie oder SBRT/CyberKnife. Bei Jürgen wurde schon mit 66 Gy bestrahlt, da kann man nicht nochmal mit IMRT bestrahlen. Problematisch ist auch, dass man keine Goldmarker mehr setzen kann, da die Prostata ja durch die Operation entfernt ist. Man muss dann doch einen größeren Bereich, in dem sich das Rezidiv z.B. durch Darmbewegungen bewegen könnte, neu bestrahlen, was zu Nebenwirkungen führen kann.

Die fokalen Therapien wie HIFU, Cyro oder NanoKnife werden auch angeboten ein Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung zu behandeln. Da das Gewebe aber durch die vorherige Bestrahlung schon mitgenommen ist, führt dies auch meist zu Nebenwirkungen. Schließlich gibt es Urologen, die im bestrahlten Gebiet operieren. Dies führt nach meiner Kenntnis zu einem hohen Inkontinenz- und Impotenzrisiko.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Jürgen,

hier ist die Lu177 Therapie recht gut beschrieben. Dort heißt es auch: "...bei überwiegend relativ geringen Nebenwirkungen". Daher denke ich, man sollte nicht warten bis alle anderen Therapien nicht mehr wirken. Aber die Checkliste wird Dir zeigen, warum die Ärzte diese Therapie in Deinem Fall in aller Regel ablehnen werden.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> hier ist die Lu177 Therapie recht gut beschrieben. Dort heißt es auch: "...bei überwiegend relativ geringen Nebenwirkungen". Daher denke ich, man sollte nicht warten bis alle anderen Therapien nicht mehr wirken. Aber die Checkliste wird Dir zeigen, warum die Ärzte diese Therapie in Deinem Fall in aller Regel ablehnen werden.
> Georg


Hallo lieber Georg,

ich muss nun auch mal doof fragen.

Geht das denn so einfach?
Spielen da die Kosten nicht eine Rolle?
Meine AOK wird es wohl nicht zahlen, oder?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Hartmut,

"Geht das denn so einfach?" 
Technisch ja. Aber einen Arzt zu finden, der von der DGN Empfehlung abweicht, also bei nicht austherapierten Patienten Lu177 anwendet, halte ich für sehr schwierig.

"Spielen da die Kosten nicht eine Rolle?" 
Eine Lu177 Spritze mit Krankenhausaufenthalt kostet, soweit mir bekannt, ca. 8000 Euro. Da kommen wahrscheinlich noch die Kosten für ein PSMA PET/CT dazu, das ja zur Verlaufskontrolle verwendet wird. Frank brauchte bisher nur zwei Spritzen um seine Metastasen so zu verkleinern (oder beseitigen?), dass sie mit einem PSMA PET/CT nicht mehr zu sehen waren.

"Meine AOK wird es wohl nicht zahlen, oder?" Wenn Du eine Studie findest, die die Lu177 Therapie z. B. bei nicht kastrationsresistenten Patienten testen möchte, so würde es die AOK wohl bezahlen.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Eine Lu177 Spritze mit Krankenhausaufenthalt kostet, soweit mir bekannt, ca. 8000 Euro. 
> 
> Da kommen wahrscheinlich noch die Kosten für ein PSMA PET/CT dazu, das ja zur Verlaufskontrolle verwendet wird. Frank brauchte bisher nur zwei Spritzen um seine Metastasen so zu verkleinern (oder beseitigen?), dass sie mit einem PSMA PET/CT nicht mehr zu sehen waren.


Als Ausländer zum Ölscheich- und Oligarchentarif hab ich in Heidelberg 
€ 4'500.- bezahlt für PSMA-Lu177 und 5'200.- für PSMA-Y90,
je inkl. zwei Nächten im Spital. Für PSMA A225 wird es billiger, da nur
eine Nacht.
Werden Patienten genötigt, länger zu bleiben, ist das Beutelschneiderei.

Das PSMA-PET braucht es VOR der Therapie, um die PSMA-Bindung zu prüfen.
Üblich ist es, nach zwei Zyklen wieder eines zu machen zur Verlaufskontrolle.

Beseitigen lassen sich die Metastasen wohl nicht, aber wenn man längere PSA-
Verdoppelungszeiten hat als ich, lassen sich wohl auch längere Intervalle
gewinnen, als es mir gelungen ist (guck PSMA-PETs in [5]).


Konrad

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Ich muß mich korrigieren. Die Methode mit vorstationärer Krankenhauseinweisung funktioniert nicht mehr. Die gesetztlichen Krankenkassen zahlen jetzt nicht mehr.
Ausserdem gibt eswohl auch einen Engpass bei Gallium, so dass das Kontrastmittel oft nicht mehr hergestellt werden kann.

gruß

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade mit Professor Semjonow von der Uni Klinik Münster die Therapieempfehlung besprochen.

Demnach sollte ich auf jeden Fall mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen, aber es wurde mir auch angeboten, im Rahmen einer Studie, eine begleitende Chemotherapie mit zu machen.

Hat jemand so etwas schon gemacht oder kennt deren Ablauf.

Genauere Auskünfte kann ich in Münster leider erst in ca. 2 Wochen bekommen, da die entsprechenden Ärzte auf einer Weiterbildung sind.

Ich werde in der kommenden Woche auch meinen Urologen um Rat bitten.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## tomaso

Ist es eigentlich egal in welcher Klinik man das PSMA-PET/CT machen lässt?
Gibt es da Unterschiede von der Qualität dieser Diagnose?

Ich schwanke zwischen Würzburg und Heidelberg.

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo tomas (tomaso),

ich denke, es gibt da keine großen unterschiede.
es liegt an den radiologen, die es auswerten.
davon gibt es weltweit viele gute!

mein tip(p), gehe nach heidelberg, die haben das PET/CT  wohl damals mal erfunden, oder so ähnlich . . . . ?

gruss
hartmut

----------


## tomaso

Alles klar. Danke dir.
Mein Urologe meinte auch, es kostet mich etwa 1200,- Euro

----------


## Hartmut S

> Mein Urologe meinte auch, es kostet mich etwa 1200,- Euro


warum das denn?

mein urologe meint. . . . . . . 
es zahlt die krankenversichrung.
ich habe eine klage am laufen.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

1200 Euro?
Da würde mich interessieren wo.
Ich, bzw. meine Versicherung hat zweimal rund 3000 Euro für ein PSMA PET CT übernommen. Vor einer vielleicht mittelfristig anstehenden dritten willSie vorher die Indikation überprüfen....irgendwie auch verständlich...

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

meine TK bezahlt es, aber z.Zt. nur in Berlin, gut wenn ich es brauche fahre ich mit dem Wohnmobil eben nach Berlin.

----------


## reini99

Zwischen Ersatzkasse und Privatkasse ist leider immer noch ein Riesenunterschied.
Reinhard

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich denke, es gibt da keine großen unterschiede.
> es liegt an den radiologen, die es auswerten.
> davon gibt es weltweit viele gute!
> 
> mein tip(p), gehe nach heidelberg, die haben das PET/CT  wohl damals mal erfunden, oder so ähnlich . . . . ?


Oh doch lieber Hartmut,
da gibt es grosse Unterschiede!

Das beste, also kontrastreichste PSMA-PET, das ich bisher bekam, habe ich
am KSSG bekommen. Das war das Erste überhaupt, das die dort gemacht
hatten, wobei man dort schon seit vielen Jahren PETs macht.
Der Trick dahinter: Längere Aufnahmezeit, wodurch mehr Ga68-Zerfälle 
registriert werden, was sich in höherem Kontrast und Detailreichtum äussert.

Meine Bilder aus Heidelberg waren zwar auch nicht schlecht, wenn man 
bedenkt, dass die in der Frühphase des PSMA-PET entstanden waren.
Erfunden hat man in Heidelberg nicht das PET - das stammt aus Zürich,
mit GE als industriellem Partner - aber die PSMA-Anwendung stammt aus 
der Heidelberger Nuklearmedizin, sowohl für Diagnostik, wie auch Therapie.

Sagen wir es so: Es gibt keinen Grund, nicht nach Heidelberg zu gehen,
wo man zweifellos über die längste PSMA-Erfahrung verfügt, womit nichts
gegen Würzburg gesagt ist denn auch dort kann man PET seit langem.
Ich weiss allerdings von Häusern, die schlechte Aufnahmen liefern,
z. B. weil sie über veraltete PET-Scanner verfügen.


Konrad


Nachtrag:  3000 sind zu viel für ein PSMA-PET.
Als selbstzahlender Ausländer hab ich in Heidelberg zum Oligarchen- und
Ölscheichtarif etwa die Hälfte bezahlt. Meine schweizer Kasse hat das
dann sogar übernommen.

----------


## tomaso

> Moins,
> 
> meine TK bezahlt es, aber z.Zt. nur in Berlin, gut wenn ich es brauche fahre ich mit dem Wohnmobil eben nach Berlin.


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich bin bei der TK. Dann verbinde ich das auch mit einem Städte-Kurzurlaub.

----------


## uwes2403

> Nachtrag: € 3000 sind zu viel für ein PSMA-PET.
> Als selbstzahlender Ausländer hab ich in Heidelberg zum Oligarchen- und
> Ölscheichtarif etwa die Hälfte bezahlt. Meine schweizer Kasse hat das
> dann sogar übernommen.


Moin, 

darüber ärgere ich mich ja auch....für Selbstzahler habe ich auch Angebote für die Hälfte.
Sobald die Verrechnung über eine PKV erfolgen soll, gelten plötzlich andere Tarife.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hermes_53

> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich bin bei der TK. Dann verbinde ich das auch mit einem Städte-Kurzurlaub.



Richtig, viel Spaß in Berlin. Die tk bewirbt das PET dort: 
https://www.tk.de/tk/spezielle-behan.../pet-ct/210056

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
privat bedeutet mindestens GOÄ 2,3 bei habilitierten Ärzten eher höher. Selbstzahler bekommen an vielen Einrichtungen eine Art Sozialtarif.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Uwe,

dann bist Du mit Deiner Meinung voll auf der Linie von Bernd's Richter:



> Der Richter regte sich über diese Vorgehensweise der Klinik auf.  Er  diskutierte mit der Rechtvertreterin der Krankenkasse darüber, dass eine  Klinik doch Unterschiede zwischen Privatpatient und selbstzahlenden  Kassenpatienten macht und er wohl durch seine Beiträge das Krankenhaus  und soche Unterschiede finanziert.


Die Alternative wäre, dass alle - bis auf die gesetzlich versicherten - den PKV Tarif bezahlen. Das wünscht man sich auch nicht, denn wenn die PKV nicht zahlen will bekommt man manchmal Rabatt.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Georg,

ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert als PKV Versicherter (nein, soll keine Gejammer sein...). Man muß aufpassen, dass man nicht in einen Diagnostik-  und/pder Therapiemarathon gerät (weil ja vermeintlich alles bezahlt wird) und dann zahlen die PKV - teilweise - auch mehr für die gleiche Leistung, was wieder die Beiträge steigen lässt. 

Andererseits gibt es niedergelassene Ärzte, bei denen die PKV Versicherten maßgeblich zum Erhalt der Praxis beitragen, da die GKV längst nicht alles zahlen, was notwendig sein kann.
Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Uwe, soso, das sollte also kein Gejammer sein. Wenn ich alleine die Beiträge der GKV für mich hernehme, zahle ich so viel wie der Kollege Beamte von der PKV für seine ganze Familie. Dazu noch die Beiträge zur GKV und aus der Waisenrente des Schülers Stiefsohnes. 

Und dann bezahlen die GKV nicht mal so'n billiges wie etabliertes PET. Als Teil Deines Diagnostikmarathons musst Du das aber wirklich nicht über Dich ergehen lassen.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Hermes,

ich glaube, Du hast mich da doch mißverstanden...ich weiß schon, dass das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis der PKV in den meisten Fällen besser ist (entsprechend niedriges Eintrittsalter vorausgesetzt).  Dass allerdings die Beiträge für eine Familie in der PKV günstiger seien als in der GKV ist wohl dem Umstand geschuldet, dass der Kollege Beamter ist. Da kenne ich mich nicht aus, wir haben seinerzeit andere Erfahrungen gemacht, als meine Frau vor der Überlegung stand GKV oder PKV.

Mit Diagnosemarathon war gemeint, dass es Fälle "geben soll", in denen PKV Versicherte eine Reihe von Untersuchungen mitgemacht haben, deren Nutzen - für den Patienten - zumindest fraglich ist.

Aber das ist nach wie vor kein Thema für diesen Thread.

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Uwe

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Hermes,

Du kannst doch googeln oder einen ähnlichen Service in Anspruch nehmen

Die PKV für Beamte via "Beihilfe" und die PKV für normale Menschen sind sowohl auf der Beitragsseite als auch auf der Leistungsseite zwei sehr verschiedene paar Schuhe. Erwas verkürzt haben Beamte die Vorteile der PKV ohne deren Nachteile. Von einer Mitversicherung von Kindern & Co. bspw. können PKV-Vollversicherte nur träumen.

Das folg. werden mir die Beamten im Forum vermutlich übel nehmen: Bei der PKV via Beihilfe sind die Beamten auf ähnliche Weise im Vorteil wie bei der Altersversorgung. Während sich bei jedem normalen Ruheständler die Höhe der Rente nach den Einzahlungen/Einkommen im Laufe eines langen Arbeitslebens richtet, mit möglicherweise überdurchschnittlichen Anteilen von niedrigen Einkommen, ist die Bezugsgröße bei Beamten das letzte (und damit im Regelfall das höchste) Gehalt.

Ich kenne einige Beamte im Ruhestand, meist angenehme Menschen, denen ich ihre nette Alters- und Krankenversorgung im individuellen Fall gönne. Ändert aber nichts an der grundsätzlichen Schieflage, an der sich, wenn Du Dir mal die Zusammensetzung der Parlamente ansiehst, auch kaum etwas ändern wird, jedenfalls nicht so lange wie wir leben...

----------


## Reinhold2

> wenn Du Dir mal die Zusammensetzung der Parlamente ansiehst, auch kaum etwas ändern wird, jedenfalls nicht so lange wie wir leben.


Wenn wir in Berlin die Groko kriegen, dauert es nicht mehr lange und wir haben die Bürgerversicherung! Die FDP hätte das auf jeden Fall verhindert.
R.

----------


## rolando

> Wenn wir in Berlin die Groko kriegen, dauert es nicht mehr lange und wir haben die Bürgerversicherung!


Lieber Reinhold,
 es wäre zu wünschen, dass alle Bundesbürger in eine vereinheitlichte Versicherung einzahlen, einschließlich Beamte und Selbständige - das wird aber aus den Gründen die Rastaman schon genannt hat, niemals passieren - Groko hin oder her. Oder glaubst du etwa an den Weihnachtsmann?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Roland

----------


## Rastaman

Reinhold,

selbst wenn es so etwas wie eine Bürgerversicherung je geben sollte, wird es – jede, absolut jede Wette – eine Sonderregelung für Beamte geben. Ich habe die Zusammensetzung des jetzigen Bundestages nicht analysiert, aber in der Vergangenheit waren die Beamten immer die relativ größte Berufsgruppe. Wird die gegen ihre eigenen Interessen entscheiden?

Ich kenne einige ansonsten durchaus vernünftige Menschen, die die Beamten für die o.g. Privilegien (derer sich kurioserweise die meisten dieser Spezies nicht mal bewußt sind) richtig hassen. Ich sehe das eher nüchtern. Würde ich mich gegen meine eigenen Interessen entscheiden? Ähmmmm – wahrscheinlich nicht. So sind die meisten, ich auch, nun mal gestrickt...

----------


## MartinWK

> Die PKV für Beamte via "Beihilfe" und die PKV für normale Menschen sind sowohl auf der Beitragsseite als auch auf der Leistungsseite zwei sehr verschiedene paar Schuhe. Erwas verkürzt haben Beamte die Vorteile der PKV ohne deren Nachteile. Von einer Mitversicherung von Kindern & Co. bspw. können PKV-Vollversicherte nur träumen.


Bin kein Beamter, möchte aber richtig stellen: Die Beihilfe zahlt ihren Anteil an den Rechnungen auch für Kinder und Ehepartner (das sind je nach Land und Stand 40-60% der Kosten), der Rest wird vom Beamten bezahlt, der in der Regel eine PKV dafür hat, die für jedes Kind und den Partner extra kostet. Das heißt, die PKV rechnet diesen Anteil genauso wie bei jedem anderen Privatversicherten. Kinder usw. sind also nur etwa zur Hälfte mitversichert.
Zweitens: der Umfang der Leistungen in der gewöhnlichen PKV richtet sich nach den AVB "Der Versicherer leistet im vertraglichen Umfang für Untersuchungs- oder Behandlungsmethoden
und Arzneimittel, die von der Schulmedizin überwiegend anerkannt sind. Er leistet darüber hinaus für Methoden und Arzneimittel, die sich in der Praxis als ebenso erfolgversprechend bewährt haben oder die angewandt
werden, weil keine schulmedizinischen Methoden oder Arzneimittel zur Verfügung stehen..."
Der Umfang der Beihilfe richtet sich nach den beamtenrechtlichen Regelungen. Ein Hauptziel ist hier die Wiederherstellung der Arbeitskraft, schließlich steht der Beamte in einem besonderen Verpflichtungsverhältnis zum Staat (z.B. auch kein Streikrecht). Die Wiederherstellung wird in der Regel am Besten mit schulmedizinischen Methoden erreicht, wenn nicht, dann geht es auch anders.
Der Umfang der vom Beamten zur Deckung der von ihm zu tragenden Kosten abgeschlossenen PKV richtet sich entweder nach den von der Beihilfe bezahlten Leistungen oder er erweitert das gegen zusätzlichen monatliche Aufschläge auf etwa den Umfang der gewöhnlichen PKV.
Die Leistungen der GKV richten sich nach dem Sozialgesetzbuch und den Vereinbarungen zwischen den Kassen und den Ärzten.
Gewöhnliche PKVler können den Umfang der Leistungen durch Tarifwahl völlig frei auswählen. GKVler können über die Selbstverwaltung der Kassen bestimmen, welche Leistungen bezahlt werden (einheitlich für alle Versicherten einer Kasse), und sie können durch die freie Wahl der Kasse individuell in einem sehr begrenzten Rahmen ebenso Leistungsversprechen auswählen.
Beamte haben bezüglich des Anteils der Beihilfe keinerlei Wahl- oder Mitspracherecht. Mangels Streikrecht können sie auch keinen Druck ausüben. Die Beamten haben also keineswegs nur Vorteile.

Die "nette Altersversorgung" ist insoweit wirklich nur "nett", da sie schon immer zu 100% versteuert werden mußte, im Gegensatz zu Renten. In einigen Jahren gilt auch für jene die Vollversteuerung; dann ist dieser Nachteil weg. Für die "nette" Versorgung muss der Beamte in einigen Ländern 40-42 Stunden/Woche arbeiten und der Verdienst ist häufig geringer als in der freien Wirtschaft, allemal bei Vollbeschäftigung.

----------


## buschreiter

Danke für diese Richtigstellung!

----------


## rolando

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier keinesfalls ein Beamten-Bashing initiieren. Beamter zu sein, hat sicherlich nicht nur Vorteile - aber hier so zu tun als sei die Kombination aus PKV/Beihilfe mit fehlendem Wahl-/Mitspracherecht was den Beihilfeanteil anbelangt, ein nennenswerter Nachteil gegenüber der GKV, scheint mir schon sehr weit hergeholt. In aller Regel wird von der PKV und der Beihilfe von vorne herein ein größeres Leistungsspektrum als bei der GKV anerkannt und bezahlt. Ein Beamter braucht nur den Teil der Kosten über eine PKV abzusichern, den die Beihilfe nicht bezahlt. Damit halten sich die Kosten für die Versicherungsprämie doch in einem sehr überschaubaren Rahmen. Siehe hier
Demgegenüber wird er in unserem Gesundheitssystem im Vergleich mit einem gesetzlich Versicherten bevorzugt behandelt (z.B. kürzere Wartezeiten für Untersuchungen/Behandlungen, Chefarzt als Ansprechpartner/ Behandler, mind. 2-Bett-Zimmer bei stationärer Einweisung, breiteres verordungsfähiges Medikations- und Behandlungsspektrum, keinerlei Budgetvorschriften/-Beschränkungen für den behandelnden Arzt,...,.).

Bei einer Gegenüberstellung des Verdiensts zwischen Beamten und sonstigen Arbeitnehmern sollte man generell nicht Brutto mit Brutto vergleichen, sondern den jeweils zu Verfügung stehenden Nettobetrag nach Abzug aller Sozialabgaben und steuerlich zu berücksichtigenden Vergünstigungen als Vergleichsgrundlage heranziehen. In den meisten Fällen dürfte man danach über den angeblich geringeren Verdienst von Beamten zu einer neuen Einschätzung kommen.

Roland

----------


## MartinWK

@rolando: Niemand hindert die GKV, die gleichen Leistungen wie die PKV anzubieten. Dafür müssten natürlich die Beiträge erhöht werden. Unter anderem müssen ja mehr teure Spezialisten ins Land geholt oder ausgebildet werden (und mehr Chefärzte, die die Patienten dann beraten, behandeln oder auch nur bespaßen).
Die Vor- und Nachteile einzelner Berufsgruppen sind vielfältig und man kann ewig darüber diskutieren. Man wird deshalb wohl kaum fordern wollen, dass alle Menschen komplett gleich behandelt werden sollten. Sehr wohl kann man Chancengleichheit fordern. Die ist in vielen Bereichen nicht gegeben; Beziehungen, Sozialstatus der Eltern, Herkunftsregion - das ist häufig nicht fair und könnte geändert werden. Die Chance, Beamter zu werden, kann dagegen jeder 18-Jährige ergreifen. Eine besondere Vorbildung ist nicht für alle Laufbahnen erforderlich. Frauen und Behinderte werden in der Regel bevorzugt. Beamte sind nicht besonders gut geeignet, die Unterschiede in der medizinischen Versorgung anzuprangern.

Die von dir propagierte einheitliche Bürgerversicherung wird so ausgehen: alle werden bei möglichst geringen Beiträgen die gleichen Leistungen angeboten bekommen - maximal das Niveau der GKV. Jeder darf dann Zusatzpakete buchen, vermutlich auch oder nur bei privaten Anbietern. Das ist zunächst in Ordnung, denn der eine steckt sein Geld in Suchtmittel oder tiefergelegte Autos, der andere in seine Gesundheitsvorsorge bzw Krankheitsbehandlung. Die Frage ist nur: können die Zusatzpakete von den Anbietern gekündigt werden? Bisher ist das so bei privaten Zusatzversicherungen: wirst du im Alter schwer krank, kann dir die Zusatzversicherung gekündigt werden (allerdings nicht für diesen einen Krankheitsfall). Nur die Voll-PKV ist unkündbar und einmal gegebene Leistungsversprechen bleiben einem immer erhalten.
Alternativ kann man das gesparte Geld (besonders als ehemaliger PKVler) selbst ansparen und Zusatzleistungen direkt bezahlen.

Am Ende werden weiterhin die, die es sich leisten können und wollen, bevorzugt und besser behandelt werden. Die Aufhebung der Wirkung von Ungleichheiten bei Einkommen und Vermögen oder von fehlender Chancengleichheit im System auf die Gesundheitsversorgung wird man nie erreichen. Selbst einkommens- und vermögensabhängige Beiträge würden bald eingepreist und entsprechend höhere Bruttoverdienste gezahlt werden müssen. Die einzige Lösung wäre: Leitlinienleistungen für alle (mit dann sehr genau definiertem Katalog), KEINE Extras für niemand, Strafen für Behandlungen im Ausland, Zuteilung von Terminen und teuren Leistungen nach dem Losverfahren, neue Verfahren nur im Rahmen von allseits abgenickten Studien, usw.

----------


## LowRoad

> Am Ende werden weiterhin die, die es sich leisten können und wollen, bevorzugt und besser behandelt werden...


Denke auch, dass sich das so entwickeln würde, und mehr Geld ins Gesundheitssystem käme auch nicht rein. Aber es erscheint irgendwie gerechter. Zumindest bis erkannt wird, dass sich eigentlich gar nichts geändert hat.

----------


## rolando

Wir könnten uns hier wahrscheinlich stundenlang über Vor- und Nachteile von anderen Strukturen in unserem Krankenversicherungswesen unterhalten, ohne zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen. Fest steht für mich, die jetzigen Verhältnisse sind verbesserungswürdig und teilweise ziemlich ungleich. Und die Wahlmöglichkeit, den Weg einer Beamtenlaufbahn einzuschlagen, hat man nur theoretisch, denn würde dies jeder tun, hätten wir bald nur noch Beamte - das Stellenangebot ist allerdings begrenzt.

Ich erinnere mich an eine Talk-Runde - ich glaube das war bei Plasberg ("Hart aber Fair") - da wurde über die GKV, ihre Leistungen, Beiträge und Probleme diskutiert. Am Ende der Sendung stellte Frank Plasberg die Frage wer von den Diskutanten eigentlich gesetzlich versichert sei? Es stellte sich heraus, dass kein einziger Teilnehmer der Runde in der GKV versichert war. Wie sollen an dieser Stelle vernünftige Strukturen geschaffen werden, wenn sich die politischen Entscheidungsträger in der Mehrheit außerhalb des Systems befinden?

Das war's für mich zu diesem Thema. Wir sind hier in einem Krebsforum und nicht auf einer Politikplattform. Ein Ende lässt sich hier wohl kaum finden.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## MartinWK

> Das war's für mich zu diesem Thema. Wir sind hier in einem Krebsforum und nicht auf einer Politikplattform. Ein Ende lässt sich hier wohl kaum finden.


Wie sollen "vernünftige Strukturen" geschaffen werden, wenn die Betroffenen sich mehrheitlich außerhalb der Politik sehen? Was ich allerdings weder dem BPS noch den meisten Forenmitgliedern unterstellen will.
Der Gegenbeweis ist das hier bestehende Unterforum "Gesundheitspolitik". Allenfalls kann man sagen, dass der Thread besser dahin gehört.
Sobald ich mich in medizinische Behandlung begebe und die Erstattung der Kosten aus einem wie auch immer gearteten gemeinsamen Topf ("Solidargemeinschaft") erwarte bzw. verlange, befinde ich mich im politischen Bereich.



> ...hätten wir bald nur noch Beamte...


...aber es sind viel mehr Beamtenstellen als DAX-Vorstandsposten zu vergeben. Oder Stellen bei leicht und locker gut verdienenden Pharmafirmen, die den Mitarbeitern Vergünstigungen gewähren, von denen Amazon noch nichts hat hören wollen. Gleichheit in diesen Dingen im Zeitalter von Migration, Globalisierung und ständiger Betonung der Rolle des Individuums kann doch nur Chancengleichheit heißen. Auch jetzt schon kann sich jeder GKV-Versicherte zusätzlich versichern (oder privat etwas bezahlen, wie die IGEL-Leistungen). Nicht jeder kann oder will sich das leisten, das ist aber nicht ein Problem des Gesundheitssystems. Die Frage, ob ein PSMA PET/CT erstattet gehört, hängt wiederum sehr wohl mit dem System zusammen: die PKV zahlt eben schon bei "überwiegender Anerkennung"  und bei "ähnlich erfolgversprechend".

----------


## tomaso

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass die TK es in meinem Fall NICHT zahlt.
Nach einem Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter der TK werden die Kosten für die PET-CT nur übernommen, wenn der Patient bereits Krebs hatte sowie natürlich die Entfernung der Prostata UND wenn dann der Verdacht besteht, dass der Krebs noch da ist (oder schon wieder).
Bei mir ist es ja so, dass ich bereits 2 Biopsien hinter mir habe und jetzt eine 3. Biopsie ansteht.
Vor der Biopsie selbst, habe ich keine Muffe, aber ich habe halt Sorge, dass die Prostata immer mehr vernarbt und es dann bei einer eventl. OP der Operateuer schwer hat sauber und nerverhaltend zu operieren.

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo tomaso, zum PSMA PET/CT nach Erstbehandlung gibt es inzwischen viele Studien, die meistens nach RPE ansetzen und dann logischerweise hauptsächlich Metastasensuche betreffen. Diese kann man nicht einfach auf die funktionierende Prostata übertragen. Mir ist nur eine Studie bekannt, die das untersucht hat: http://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/57/11/1720.short
Allerdings war hier das PCa bereits durch Biopsie gesichert. Dabei waren die Erkennungs- und Lokalisierungswerte nicht schlecht. Allerdings: "42% negative predictive value" bedeutet, dass nur in 42% der negativen Ergebnisse des PET/CT (bezüglich eines zuvor histopathologisch untersuchten Segmentes der Prostata) auch sicher die Erkrankung des Segmentes ausgeschlossen werden kann. Da alle Teilnehmer bereits PCa hatten, konnte das nicht auf einen Gesamtwert pro Patient/Prostata umgerechnet werden.
Wenn du Bedenken wegen der Biopsie hast, solltest du entweder das PET/CT machen lassen (als Selbstzahler) oder ein mpMRT bei einem PCa-Spezialisten, vielleicht auch mit Rektalspule.
Beim Alter 53 muss man die nächsten Jahre immer nur weiter biopsieren, bis irgendwann ein PCa gefunden werden wird.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass die TK es in meinem Fall NICHT zahlt.
> Nach einem Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter der TK werden die Kosten für die PET-CT nur übernommen, wenn der Patient bereits Krebs hatte sowie natürlich die Entfernung der Prostata UND wenn dann der Verdacht besteht, dass der Krebs noch da ist (oder schon wieder).
> Bei mir ist es ja so, dass ich bereits 2 Biopsien hinter mir habe und jetzt eine 3. Biopsie ansteht.
> Vor der Biopsie selbst, habe ich keine Muffe, aber ich habe halt Sorge, dass die Prostata immer mehr vernarbt und es dann bei einer eventl. OP der Operateuer schwer hat sauber und nerverhaltend zu operieren.


Was willst Du mit einem PSMA PET ?? mpMRT ist die Lösung und die ist bei einer 3. Biopsie üblicherweise beim MDK durchzusetzen, Frage wäre zusätzlich um das final abzuklären template Biopsie ja / nein

----------


## reini99

> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass die TK es in meinem Fall NICHT zahlt.
> Nach einem Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter der TK werden die Kosten für die PET-CT nur übernommen, wenn der Patient bereits Krebs hatte sowie natürlich die Entfernung der Prostata UND wenn dann der Verdacht besteht, dass der Krebs noch da ist (oder schon wieder).
> .


Nein, leider auch dann nicht. Der MDK unterstützt die Meinung der TK. Bei mir RPE und Rezidiv. Man darf froh sein, wenn der Hinweis auf Berlin überhaupt erfolgt. (DTZ)
Reinhard

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Nein, leider auch dann nicht. Der MDK unterstützt die Meinung der TK. Bei mir RPE und Rezidiv. Man darf froh sein, wenn der Hinweis auf Berlin überhaupt erfolgt. (DTZ)
> Reinhard


das verstehe ich gar nicht, habe erst im Januar den dritten von einem Rezidiv nach RPE Betroffenen bei der TKK via Berlin zum PSMA PET durchbekommen, den MDK reinzunehmen war nicht notwendig, da 
die TKK direkt positiv entschieden hat.

----------


## reini99

Antrag des PET/CT Zentrums in Hamburg wurde von TK/MDK abgelehnt mit fadenscheinigen Gründen. Erst auf meine Beschwerde hin wurde die Möglichkeit zum DTZ Berlin aufgezeigt. 600km Fahrstrecke, obwohl hier bei mir in HH vorort das gleiche möglich war. Kopfschüttel auch von meinen Urologen.
Das war gemeint- da kann mein  Urologe noch soviel schreiben.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## wesoj55

Ich kämpfe auch schon seit 11/2017 mit der AOK. MDK sagt nein, Widerspruch erfolglos,nun sind wir vor dem *Widerspruchsausschuss. Mal sehen, w
as ich erreichen kann.*

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Antrag des PET/CT Zentrums in Hamburg wurde von TK/MDK abgelehnt mit fadenscheinigen Gründen. Erst auf meine Beschwerde hin wurde die Möglichkeit zum DTZ Berlin aufgezeigt. 600km Fahrstrecke, obwohl hier bei mir in HH vorort das gleiche möglich war. Kopfschüttel auch von meinen Urologen.
> Das war gemeint- da kann mein  Urologe noch soviel schreiben.
> Gruss
> Reinhard


wenn Du da was voraussetzt, das nicht im EBM enthalten ist, eine bis dato freiwillige Leistung nach Deinen Vorstellungen, und nicht bereit bist für Dein mögliches Überleben einige Euros und einen Tag Reisezeit in die Hand zu nehmen, dann ist Dir nicht zu helfen. Insoweit fadenscheinige Gründe ??

----------


## Urologe

Es sind hier zwei GRUNDLEGEND unterschiedliche Szenarien zu unterscheiden in der Indikation (und dann auch ggf. Kostenübernahme) der PSMA-PET/CT

1. Rezidivdiagnostik nach Therapie/Ausbreitungsdiagnostik bei Hochrisiko-Patienten VOR Therapieentscheidung. 
hier kann schlüssig dargelegt werden, dass durch die PET sich ggf. die Therapie ändert.
Dieses wird von den Leitlinien gestützt und kann daher in Einzelfallentscheidung von den Kassen genehmigt werden.

2. Diagnostik VOR Biopsie
hier ist nach dem ersten negativen Ergebnis inzwischen die multiparametrische diffusionsgewichtete MRT der Prostata als Fusionsbiopsie etabliert
und konnte in zahlreichen Studien ihren Wert zeigen. In der Leitlinie aufgenommen und kann daher ebenfalls von den Kassen fallweise genehmigt werden
Zu der PSMA-PET mit CT (ungeeignet für die Prostata) gibt es keine, in der Kombination als PET/MRT wenige Einzelfälle. Hier ist kein Konsens, keine Studie, keine Leitline
= Neugier des Patienten = KEINE Kassenleistung die derzeitige Meinung. Eine Kostenübernahme darf (es gibt ja die MRT) nicht erfolgen

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Ich kämpfe auch schon seit 11/2017 mit der AOK. MDK sagt nein, Widerspruch erfolglos,nun sind wir vor dem *Widerspruchsausschuss. Mal sehen, w
> as ich erreichen kann.*


bis dato lehnen die konsequent ab, nicht im EBM enthalten, schließ Dich mal mit Hartmut kurz, der klagt aktuell in SH.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zunächst möchte ich einmal auf  diese Diskussion /Beiträge eingehen, die sehr interessant klingen.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...315#post103315

So wird es wohl sein.




> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass die TK es in meinem Fall NICHT zahlt.
> Nach einem Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter der TK werden die Kosten für die PET-CT nur übernommen, wenn der Patient bereits Krebs hatte sowie natürlich die Entfernung der Prostata UND wenn dann der Verdacht besteht, dass der Krebs noch da ist (oder schon wieder).
> .


Das trifft heute auch noch zu, obwohl die Rechtsprechung da bereits etwas weiter ausholt.




> Moin,
> wenn Du da was voraussetzt, das nicht im EBM enthalten ist, eine bis dato freiwillige Leistung nach Deinen Vorstellungen, und nicht bereit bist für Dein mögliches Überleben einige Euros und einen Tag Reisezeit in die Hand zu nehmen, dann ist Dir nicht zu helfen. Insoweit fadenscheinige Gründe ??


Das verstehe ich auch nicht.

Ich denke, bei mir liegt der Fall etwas anders.
Ich habe seit 4 Jahren eine Diagnose, und bin etwas von den Leitlinie abgewichen. 

Meine Klage ist sehr kompliziert, und läuft daher bereits seit Anfang 2017
Es werden Schriftstücke gesammelt.
In der Hauptsache soll geklärt werden, warum die AOK in Niedersachsen die PET zahlt, und in SH nicht.
Warum viele andere Versicherungen bezahlen und die GKV nicht.
Ich selbst habe zwei Zusatzversicherungen, die aber höchstens mal ein 2-Bett Zimmer im Nachhinein bezahlen.
Das kann nicht richtig sein.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

@ Hartmut
Was Silver Dollar schrieb, habe ich so verstanden, dass Reini schon bereit sein sollte, ein paar Euro Reisekosten zu zahlen und die PSMA PET/CT in Berlin zu machen, wo es von seiner Kasse (obwohl nicht im EBM)wohl bezahlt werden würde.

Ändert für mich aber auch nichts an der etwas unsinnigen Tatsache, dass jemandem aus Hamburg (na ja, fast) diese Leistung in Berlin bezahlt wird, in HH aber nicht, Vielleicht hat das auch etwas mit den Verträgen zwischen den Kassen und Leistungserbringern zu tun...

----------


## Hartmut S

> @ Hartmut
> Was Silver Dollar schrieb, habe ich so verstanden, dass Reini schon bereit sein sollte, ein paar Euro Reisekosten zu zahlen und die PSMA PET/CT in Berlin zu machen, wo es von seiner Kasse (obwohl nicht im EBM)wohl bezahlt werden würde.
> *Ja, das habe ich auch so verstanden!
> *
> Ändert für mich aber auch nichts an der etwas unsinnigen Tatsache, dass jemandem aus Hamburg (na ja, fast) diese Leistung in Berlin bezahlt wird, in HH aber nicht, Vielleicht hat das auch etwas mit den Verträgen zwischen den Kassen und Leistungserbringern zu tun...
> *Genau darum geht es!
> Wir sollten einmal diese Verträge genauer betrachten.
> Wird hier das Grundgesetz übergangen?*


Gruss
hartmut
*

*

----------


## MartinWK

Die "Verträge zwischen den Kassen und Leistungserbringern" basieren auch auf dem Wettbewerb um Mitglieder und speziellen Verhandlungserfolgen der Ärztefachverbände. Während die PKV aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen (Beiträge niedrig halten für alle) junge und/oder gesunde Mitglieder aufnehmen will, nimmt die GKV aus ebenso wirtschaftlichen Gründen (gesetzlich geregelter Kostenausgleich; Ziele: Beiträge gleich halten für alle GKVler, egal in welcher Kasse) lieber Kranke. Beitragsgleichheit bei gleichzeitig politisch gewünschtem Wettbewerb über Leistungsunterschiede vertragen sich nicht und das Grundgesetz steht dann hinten an.

Ich erinnere mich, dass eine Vasektomie je nach Bundesland völlig unterschiedlich vergütet wurde. Selbst da, wo der Urologe für eine ambulante Op gut bezahlt wurde, verlangten einige Zusatzzahlungen von den Patienten.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> @ Hartmut
> Was Silver Dollar schrieb, habe ich so verstanden, dass Reini schon bereit sein sollte, ein paar Euro Reisekosten zu zahlen und die PSMA PET/CT in Berlin zu machen, wo es von seiner Kasse (obwohl nicht im EBM)wohl bezahlt werden würde.


genau so ist es freiwillige Übernahme von Kosten die nicht im EBM abgebildet sind




> Ändert für mich aber auch nichts an der etwas unsinnigen Tatsache, dass jemandem aus Hamburg (na ja, fast) diese Leistung in Berlin bezahlt wird, in HH aber nicht, Vielleicht hat das auch etwas mit den Verträgen zwischen den Kassen und Leistungserbringern zu tun...


Wenn der Vertrag mit Berlin -deutlich ?- besser ist als ein Kostenvoranschlag von HH auf der Basis freiwilliger Leistungen, dann besser den Zug nach Berlin nehmen als über die Umstände zu lamentieren, zumindest nicht solange kein EBM Anrecht besteht.

----------


## uwes2403

> Wenn der Vertrag mit Berlin -deutlich ?- besser ist als ein Kostenvoranschlag von HH ....


So war es von mir gemeint.....

So long.

----------


## Hartmut S

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!

Ich wäre zu jedem Ort gereist, wenn die AOK mir eine Kostenübernahme zugesichert hätte.
Offensichtlich haben die keine Verträge.

Tatsache ist, die AOK NRW und Bayern hätte in meinem Fall, laut Recherche, die Kosten übernommen.
Die AOK Nord-West nicht.
Hier sehe ich eine Ungleichheit für die Versicherten, denn es ist die gleiche Krankenversicherung.
Der VN ist zwar in SH nicht mehr Ortsgebunden, aber dem Wohnort des jeweiligen Bundeslandes.
Meine Kanzlei hat es §§ mäßig noch etwas gepflegter ausgedrückt. Dieses ist aber nicht der Hauptbestandteil der Klageschrift.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## reini99

PET/CT Centrum i. HH wollte von der Kasse  1100Euro haben. Abgelehnt. Was für mein PSMA PET/CT in Berlin nun bezahlt wurde müsste ich bei der TK nachfragen. Nach Protesten haben sie doch noch die 600km Fahrtkosten erstattet. Will nun nicht meckern...
LG
Reinhard
@silverdollar: Fadenscheinige Argumente des MDK waren, dass Ultraschall und CT das gleiche können wie PSMA PET/CT
Die Rezidivindikation wie sie der "Urologe" beschreibt traf bei mir zu. Interessierte MDK und TK nicht.. Abgelehnt.

----------


## uwes2403

1100 Euro ? Interessant......  mir haben sie 2650 genannt (PKV)......da werde ich wohl noch mal nachbohren.....

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
bei PKV wird nach GOÄ abgerechnet Faktor 2,3 bis 3,5, als Selbstzahler da GKV nicht übernimmt hat sich sowas wie ein Sozialrabatt herausgebildet, scheint auch bei geringeren Einnahmen rechnet sich das irgendwie noch

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> PET/CT Centrum i. HH wollte von der Kasse  1100Euro haben. Abgelehnt. Was für mein PSMA PET/CT in Berlin nun bezahlt wurde müsste ich bei der TK nachfragen. Nach Protesten haben sie doch noch die 600km Fahrtkosten erstattet. Will nun nicht meckern...
> LG
> Reinhard
> @silverdollar: Fadenscheinige Argumente des MDK waren, dass Ultraschall und CT das gleiche können wie PSMA PET/CT
> Die Rezidivindikation wie sie der "Urologe" beschreibt traf bei mir zu. Interessierte MDK und TK nicht.. Abgelehnt.


kenne ich, nur die 1100 werden m.K. nach in Berlin unterboten.
Die MDK Argumentation ist an sich ebenfalls nichts neues, was mich wundert, dass bei Dir die TKK das unterstützt. Ich habe soeben zum wiederholten Male einen Betroffenen nachBerlin bekommen,
einfach per Anruf TKK ohne MDK, Rezidiv nach RPE Abstand 7 Monate, einzig notwendig war Einspruch um die Fahrtkosten ICE 2. Klasse Spartarif zu bekommen, das hat auch geklappt.

----------


## uwes2403

> Moin,
> bei PKV wird nach GOÄ abgerechnet Faktor 2,3 bis 3,5, als Selbstzahler da GKV nicht übernimmt hat sich sowas wie ein Sozialrabatt herausgebildet, scheint auch bei geringeren Einnahmen rechnet sich das irgendwie noch



Moin,

o.k. über den Faktor passt das.....mal schauen, wie sich die PKV zur Kostenübernahme diesmal stellt......

----------


## Georg_

Mein letztes PSMA PET/MRT hat ca. 2.700 Euro gekostet. Die PKV hat das bezahlt mit dem Hinweis, sie behielten sich vor, weitere nicht zu bezahlen.

Das weltweit günstigste PSMA PET/CT gibt es wohl in Melbourne/Australien: 442 Euro. Keine Wartezeiten, da es allein in Melbourne an 14 Kliniken/Praxen angeboten wird. Es wäre also in Deutschland preislich noch Luft nach unten.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Flug nach Melbourne ab etwa €1000, und dort ist jetzt Sommer,
sehr angenehm am Strand oder im waldreichen Hügelland
hinter der Küste.
Dann gleich noch eine Lu177-PSMA-Therapie anhängen ohne
Quarantäne. Das muss ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen...

Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Gienther



> bei PKV wird nach GOÄ abgerechnet Faktor 2,3 bis 3,5, als Selbstzahler da GKV nicht übernimmt hat sich sowas wie ein Sozialrabatt herausgebildet, scheint auch bei geringeren Einnahmen rechnet sich das irgendwie noch


Eine PET-CT ist eine medizinisch technische Leistung und wird laut GOÄ mit dem 1,8-fachen Satz abgerechnet. Die Beurteilung wird lediglich mit dem 2,3-fachen in medizinisch begründeten Einzelfällen mit dem 3,5-Fachen Satz abgerechnet. - Das ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil der Gesamtkosten. - Als Sonderleistung wird natürlich das Radiopharmakon nach Art und Körpergewicht des Patienten und nach Versandaufwand berechnet.
*Was hier steht*, stimmt natürlich im Grundsatz noch, auch für GKVersicherte. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## uwes2403

> Mein letztes PSMA PET/MRT hat ca. 2.700 Euro gekostet. Die PKV hat das bezahlt mit dem Hinweis, sie behielten sich vor, weitere nicht zu bezahlen.
> Georg


Moin Georg,

haben wir die gleiche PKV ? Diesen Vorbehalt hat meine auch gemacht, allerdings war das vor zwei Jahren (als ich PSMA und F18 im Abstand von 4 Wochen hatte)....vor einer nächsten Kostenübernahme verlangt sie ausführliche Befundberichte etc. Ist mir erst mal egal, ich habe am 20.3. einen Termin, die Kostenübernahme kann man hinterher klären.....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Wolfgang 70

> Moin Georg,
> 
> haben wir die gleiche PKV ? Diesen Vorbehalt hat meine auch gemacht, allerdings war das vor zwei Jahren (als ich PSMA und F18 im Abstand von 4 Wochen hatte)....vor einer nächsten Kostenübernahme verlangt sie ausführliche Befundberichte etc. Ist mir erst mal egal, ich habe am 20.3. einen Termin, die Kostenübernahme kann man hinterher klären.....
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Uwe


hallo Uwe,hallo Georg,meine PKV will die Kosten nicht übernehmen,mit der Begründung,bei Anwendung von Bicalutamid AL 150mg sei "nichts mehr zu sehen".Stehe vor OP und habe die ct gleichwohl machen lassen,um den Umfang der OP ggf.besser eingrenzen lassen zu können.Gibt es noch keine Urteile von Sozialgerichten ?beste grüße wolfgang

----------


## MartinWK

"Nichts mehr zu sehen" ist etwas gewagt. Kurzzeitige ADT erhöht zunächst die PSMA-Expression. Nach dieser neuen Studie verringert sich allerdings die Trefferrate beim PSMA PET/CT nach im Mittel 7,6 Monaten ADT:
https://link.springer.com/article/10...259-018-4079-z
Besser wäre es gewesen, das PSAM PET/CT vor Beginn jeder Therapie zu machen.

Sozialgerichte sind für Auseinandersetzungen zwischen PKV und Kunden nicht zuständig. Hier beginnt der Rechtsweg beim Amtsgericht bzw. Landgericht (je nach Streitwert). Statt durch das Sozialgesetzbuch muss eine Klage über den Inhalt des konkreten Versicherungsvertrages begründet werden.

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde erstmal der Krankenkasse widersprechen und die Studie von Martin beilegen. Dann kannst Du im Begleitschreiben ausführen, dass ja nun das Gegenteil der Fall ist, man sieht mehr.

----------


## uwes2403

Sollte der ärztliche Berater der PKV etwa PSA und PSMA verwechselt haben?

----------


## manolis

hallöchen,

Es kommt wahrscheinlich auch darauf an welche Arzt den Antrag auf Kostenübernahme stellt und welchen Zugang dieser welcher zur Krankenkasse hat !
Bei mir hat Prof. S. die Anträge gestellt und ich habe sie innerhalb kürzester zeit ( wenige Tage !!!) von meiner gestzlichen Kasse genehmigt bekommen !
Ich bin jetzt in Berlin in Behandlung und auf Anraten meines Urologen und auch der Charite habe ich die Kasse gewechselt , weil diese nicht diesen Zugang haben und auch die Art der Formulierung nicht ausschlaggebend wären.
Meine Strahlenärztin meinte das noch nie ein gestzlich Versicherter bei ihr eine Kostenübernahme bekommen hätte !! 
Ich kann somit allen nur raten die Kasse zu wechseln.....

mfg

----------


## Hartmut S

> hallöchen,
> 
> Es kommt wahrscheinlich auch darauf an welche Arzt den Antrag auf Kostenübernahme stellt und welchen Zugang dieser welcher zur Krankenkasse hat !


Das glaube ich auch.
Da spielt wohl die Zusammenarbeit der Mitarbeiter eine Rolle.
Beinahe hätte ich nun noch geschrieben, je nach Lust und Laune, und wie gut man sich kennt.
Aber natürlich wird nur nach Aktenlage entschieden.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut123

Welche Krankenkasse wo muss ich hin wechseln, bin z.Zt. mit der TK im Widerspruchsverfahren, kann mir da jemand noch ein paar Tipps geben. Denke nach dem was ich hier im Forum so lese ist es allgemein für einen GKV-Versicherten schwer das PSMA PET-CT bezahlt zu bekommen. Habe es mittlerweile als Selbstzahler in Marburg machen lassen. Die TK würde das im DTZ Berlin bezahlen, aber der Aufwand ist mir zu hoch. (Bahnreise + 2 Hotelübernachtungen)
da bin ich kostenmäßig nicht weit weg, als ob ich das selbst zahle

----------


## Tigger66

Es macht wirklich einen riesen Unterschied wer es beantragt bzw. befürwortet.  Prof. S. (ich denke wir meinen den selben) ist da schon eine Größe. Seine Meinung wiegt, was mir auch Kollegen von Ihm offen bestätigt haben und im Fall eines Falles Patienten zu Ihm überweisen. Auch bei mir hat es, mit seiner Fürsprache, auf anhieb geklappt mit der Zusage der KK. In meinem Fall die Barmer. Danke dafür....und viel Erfolg

----------


## manolis

hallo,

Soweit ich weiss bezahlt nur die TK eine psma pet/ct und das nur im dzg in Berlin.
Die kosten für für ei psma pet/ct in Mgd. betrugen ca.2500 euro , eine Bahnreise nach Berlin incl. Übernachtungen sollen da preislich in die nähe kommen ??????
Ich fliege dazu aus GR an und die kosten liegen unter 150 euro....

mfg
manolis

----------

